# 1999 Altima Check engin soon light



## Pat Roach (Apr 19, 2004)

My altima has 55k miles on it. At about 50k the check engine light came on. The car ran well for a while but then it started idling rough. I tuned it up and it still runs rough. Its starts out idling smooth at 750 rpm, then drops to 500 rpm and runs rough. I tried checking the ECM codes but it appears the bulb is burned out, i.e. no message at all. Can I replace the bulb on the ECM? How much are they to replace the whole ECM? Do I just adjust the idle up, where is the idle adjustment? What should be done next?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

what do you mean the bulb is burned out? its an led on the ecu itself... do you mean the cel (check engine light) on the dash maybe? or is it possible that you arent correctly putting the ecu into diagnostic mode?


----------



## Pat Roach (Apr 19, 2004)

*Probably checked the codes wrong!*

I will recheck the ECU but this time my eyes will be watching the dash cel for the flashing codes codes instead of the led on the ECU


----------



## Pat Roach (Apr 19, 2004)

*The code is 0605*

The code is a 0605 which the book says is a bad ECU. Do I get a rebuilt one, or a new one, or can it be fixed?


----------



## Pat Roach (Apr 19, 2004)

I took it to the dealer and they say it is a leaking intake manifold. Of course the warranty doesn't cover that.


----------

